# Graco 795 Ultimate MX II control question



## freshstartrenovation (Dec 20, 2011)

Is it possible to replace the standard smart control with the digital smart control that comes on the premium model? If so have any of you done it?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes is possible, it has to be 2.0


----------



## PPG Guy (Mar 13, 2011)

Very easy to do. One simple phone jack type connection and you are good to go!


----------

